# How many months has your Wii fit been collecting dust?



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

The fun lasted 2 days in our house before boredom set in. So quite a while.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Well if you ever want to donate yours...


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

Can I have it?


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2009)

can I have it and the wii?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Well if you ever want to donate yours...



We can play pass the wii.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

i'll have it and the dust


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Hah, I beat the pack

<looks at kanda expectantly>

We could use Kanda's unusued wiifit like a library book amongst deserving urbanites. Or just give it to me


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

Bloody scroungers. I've already donated my Xbox360!!


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hah, I beat the pack
> 
> <looks at kanda expectantly>
> 
> We could use Kanda's unusued wiifit like a library book amongst deserving urbanites. Or just give it to me


 

I don't think this was his idea for the thread


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Bloody scroungers. I've already donated my Xbox360!!



was there any dust on it?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

Kanda said:


> Bloody scroungers. I've already donated my Xbox360!!



But they're shit. A lumpen block of crappy white plastic with ubernoisy fans.


You started this. Waste not want not. Think of the saving the planet glow.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Feb 11, 2009)

It's dust free due to guitar hero world tour.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> But they're shit. A lumpen block of crappy white plastic with ubernoisy fans.



You are so lame  I love it 

Kanda, never got the Wii fit, but I had a Wii for two weeks before thinking "What a pile o' crap" and selling it for a massively inflated fee.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Hah, I beat the pack
> 
> <looks at kanda expectantly>
> 
> We could use Kanda's unusued wiifit like a library book amongst deserving urbanites. Or just give it to me



Yeah, but he's coming round mine later anyhow.  he might as well drop it off then.  Save petrol.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

I knew you'd come. Chris 'whenever I buy a new product it's the bestest in the world' Filter is now present as expected.


Not everyone wants a wankorium or an overheating console that doubles as a motorway noise simulator you know? Now get off this here Nintendo Forum or I'll squeam troll to the mods.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yeah, but he's coming round mine later anyhow.  he might as well drop it off then.  Save petrol.



Fair point. Is he delivering you food again then? He'd be most amiss if he didn't.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Yeah, but he's coming round mine later anyhow.  he might as well drop it off then.  Save petrol.



i'll just have the dust then


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Fair point. Is he delivering you food again then?


Is that a service he provides?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Fair point. Is he delivering you food again then? He'd be most amiss if he didn't.



Not again.  I collected it last time.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

Bollocks!  I've got the stew but the wii fit doesn't seem to be in the bag.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, I forgot the Wii... oops!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

There was room for them all you know...   

Thank you, lovely.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 11, 2009)

You may not even like it! I'll probably be getting them delivered back


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 11, 2009)

Ours has been used this week for the first time in ages.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

If I don't I'll just gift it to local ne'erdowells.


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 11, 2009)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ours has been used this week for the first time in ages.




I thought you meant your stew at first...


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 12, 2009)

My wii fit gets used every week, used to be at least 3 times a week but hubby has been off work after an op so I'm not getting as much 'me' time 
My nephew was most chuffed that I took it round to my mothers so he could play on it last weekend 

Must admit until I got Fit and Puzzle Quest I would have agreed with Mr Filter. I nearly got rid of the wii after a couple of weeks.


----------

